# Bastard Mafia



## JackPK (Feb 3, 2016)

Nobody knew what to expect. But as the sun set, they knew they still had to wait some time before the dawn.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 5, 2016)

Everybody woke up!

I'm just gonna stand over here and watch you guys talk.







*Nobody died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Flora (Feb 5, 2016)

I love this game so much already.

How the hell did no one die night 1.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2016)

Ah... I see why Jack wanted me to join this game! I wonder if there will be a non-puppy tax in store for Flora...!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm smelling a lot of enthusiasm in the air tonight.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmph! None of these dogs can live up to my majesty...







Well, my beta followers, let's get to it! I'll start.

At the end of last night phase, I got a PM saying that VM is indubitably *quirky*. I have no idea how this happened, or what this means. Any ideas?


----------



## M&F (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmmm. My alignment is down as plain ol' innocent, so either we have some funny alignments mixed in with regular ones, or your mystery messenger gets weird ass results. Maybe they know what it's supposed to mean, but would end up outing themself too early if they were to go ahead and explain.

Also,


----------



## Superbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Spoiler: When in Rome...












I think Eifie's telling the truth - I got a similar PM at the end of the night saying Altissimo was sleepy. And I don't think it actually is saying anything about alignment - I would have trouble thinking that there are two factions named quirky and sleepy. I feel like there are more adjectives yet to be found and we will have them delivered to us later.

I have so many questions about this game but I doubt any of them are going to be answered. In the meantime, better not violate the apparent dog pictures rule, I think there was a game a long time ago where people were actually modkilled for not putting certain pictures in their posts?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2016)

Superbird said:


> Spoiler: When in Rome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That was my proposal for Calvinball mafia! Flora's already not been modkilled, so we're probably safe, but why _wouldn't_ you post pictures of puppies?

This _is_ a bastard game, so there could totally be two factions called quirky and sleepy, haha. Not that I actually think that's the case here.


----------



## Zapi (Feb 6, 2016)

this is already so great

I received a PM saying Eifie was "indubitably *resolute*", although I received it as a result of my night action so I have no idea why Eifie and Superbird got similar PMs. (I wasn't given any sort of explanation to what this means, though.) This makes me doubt that these adjectives refer to different factions, because _three_ weird factions is highly unlikely, but. Who knows.

obligatory dogpic because why not:


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2016)

Spoiler: gif












Instead, I am the most stoic and resolute of canines! Even I have no idea what this means!


----------



## M&F (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, you'd be pretty damn hard-pressed to run _four factions_ in a nine-player game, so unless everyone but me has a weird faction (or unless everyone has a weird faction and I just don't get told mine outright since bastard mafia), it's a safe wager that the adjectives refer to something else.

Anyways, I think we're probably not going to lynch anyone today, so, in this meantime, allow me to get one little thing out of sight and out of mind. Die, *JackPK*.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2016)

I dunno, I still want to lynch *quirky*...


----------



## Superbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Um, that sounded to me more like a terrorist line? Or Sheriff? Some other daykilling action?



Spoiler: big












I'll wait until a bandwagon starts before voting - there's not much evidence for anyone and this early in the game I'd rather not be haphazard.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2016)

It may be noted that JackPK is the GM.
It may also be noted that another bastard mafia had everybody's secret win condition to be to lynch the GM.



Spoiler: :P











My Role tells me that Superbird is enthusiastic. Pretty sure these aren't pertaining to factions.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2016)

Heh, well, if everyone else is getting results too, I might as well not bother pretending that my result came from some mysterious messenger and not my own role. So, I'm curious... are all of us just inspectors who sniff each other's butts?


----------



## Zapi (Feb 6, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Heh, well, if everyone else is getting results too, I might as well not bother pretending that my result came from some mysterious messenger and not my own role. So, I'm curious... are all of us just inspectors who sniff each other's butts?


I certainly am.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 7, 2016)

Spoiler: gif












Well, if my hypothesis be true, I propose that tonight, we all sniff one single butt in unison! That is: JackPK's butt! Let us discover what secrets it holds!


----------



## M&F (Feb 7, 2016)

Myself, I can't sniff any more butts because, the last time I tried to sniff something, this happened.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2016)

Roger Dodger


----------



## Zapi (Feb 7, 2016)

As tempting as that sounds, we also could sniff the butts of pups who've already been sniffed (and announced as so in the thread) and see if things change?



Spoiler: large-ish image


----------



## Shadow11615 (Feb 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have nothing to add as I just saw this yesterday. I also regret not knowing what bastard mafia was BEFORE I joined. I don't suppose we can sniff ourselves? I (also) don't suppose we're all innocent?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm sorry, are you saying you aren't curious about JackPK's butt?

In that case, perhaps we should all sniff MF's butt instead... after all, he is apparently unable to sniff butts himself! This cannot bode well...

@MF:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm a bit late to the discussion, but I "inspected" Flora and found her to be *fluffy*. 

I'm not sure what kind of rules this bastard game has, if any, so I'm down for targeting the GM tonight if that's the plan. Let's all get some good rest.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 8, 2016)

_Vote totals: 1 for JackPK_

I play dead!



Spoiler: gif












*Altissimo gets a warning for not posting during the day phase.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 10, 2016)

You guys were mean to try to kill me yesterday. Maybe if I look at you with these big, sweet eyes, you'll be nicer.

*Nobody died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2016)

Indeed, the GM has allowed me to sniff His butt! Clearly He is one of spectacular taste in wit, for it revealed that He is indubitably *amused*.

I am not sure why I thought this was a good idea.

(can't post puppies, on mobile; pls forgive)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 10, 2016)

I too sniffed the butt of JackPK, and got the result that he was *amused*. Not sure what I expected. 

(I'm also on mobile don't kill me for not puppy posting)


----------



## M&F (Feb 10, 2016)

No deaths again, almost all players active in the day (which is, you know, less common than being active in the night), can only mean one of four things: a) we are very lucky; b) we are very screwed in the coming future; c) weird setup shit means we don't have a scumfaction that has or needs a nightkill, or a scumfaction at all; d) the mafia is inactive, so they must be Altissimo or missing the deadlines hardcore.

Also, "can't post dog bc on mobile" people, you have no excuse anymore.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2016)

I am mobile doge, and Zapi is Tiny.


----------



## Zapi (Feb 10, 2016)

Zero Moment said:


> I am mobile doge, and Zapi is Tiny.


This is very true! I am quite tiny!







(Actually, this makes me wonder if our adjectives are supposed to be related to our dog breeds? Because the doge I am is quite famous for being tiny. Based on that and the images I've been using, you can probably guess!)

As for myself, I have learned that Metallica Fanboy is indubitably young, scrappy and hungry.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 10, 2016)

why am i the only one not receiving info on others







and i also didnt get a caveat about having to post dog pictures but w/e here


----------



## Autumn (Feb 10, 2016)

AUGH SORRY ITS SO BIG


----------



## M&F (Feb 10, 2016)

Zapi said:


> (Actually, this makes me wonder if our adjectives are supposed to be related to our dog breeds? Because the doge I am is quite famous for being tiny. Based on that and the images I've been using, you can probably guess!)
> 
> As for myself, I have learned that Metallica Fanboy is indubitably young, scrappy and hungry.


If it's a breed descriptor, it doesn't seem... very useful at all; the breeds don't necessarily follow from the descriptors all that intuitively, and even when they do, it doesn't really say a ton about what kind of role the player might have.

It could directly have something to do with the role, though -- "scrappy" does kind of describe the kind of power I got.

Speaking of scrappy, this counts as a dog picture, even if the reaction it'll get out of people is likely vastly different from all the others so far.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 10, 2016)

So I sniffed Eifie last night just to check whether I would get the same result. And I was indeed told that she is indubitably *Resolute*. That combined with you two for JackPK getting the same answer and I think we can probably confirm that our sniffing results are not subjective.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 11, 2016)

I have no idea why I'd be resolute, still. I'm a bulldog, if I didn't mention that before? idk. Zapi, are you a Chihuahua? :o


----------



## Zapi (Feb 11, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Zapi, are you a Chihuahua? :o


Yep! But I guess it's just a coincidence that my adjective fits my dog breed so well.







I'm going to make a list of the descriptors we've found for convenience:



JackPK - *amused*; sniffed by Eifie & Vipera Magnifica
Vipera Magnifica - *quirky*; sniffed by Eifie
Zero Moment
Metallica Fanboy - *scrappy*; sniffed by Zapi
Flora - *fluffy*; sniffed by Vipera Magnifica
Altissimo - *sleepy*; sniffed by Superbird
Zapi - *tiny*; sniffed by Zero Moment
Eifie - *resolute*; sniffed by Zapi & Superbird
Superbird - *enthusiastic*; sniffed by Zero Moment
Shadow11615

We appear to have five inspectors (myself, Eifie, VM, Superbird, and ZM), and two players who have not been sniffed yet; I suggest we should at least make sure to find out the descriptors for the remaining two players tonight, assuming we all survive. I was planning on sniffing Shadow, so. 

Also, Shadow and Flora are the only two who have not made any claims as to whether or not they are also inspectors (iirc?), so I would very much like to hear from them about this! You don't have to roleclaim specifically, just tell us whether or not you are butt-sniff-inspectors.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 11, 2016)

So, I have a few opposing theories about the nature of this game. This _is_ a bastard game, so any of them could be true:

1. The mafia are separate from all the inspectors, but have just failed to make a kill both nights.
2. Every player is an inspector, though by inspecting a player they are unknowingly performing another action, such as healing, roleblocking, or killing. The mafia do not know they are mafia.
3. There is no mafia faction. JackPK just created this game so we could all have a puppy posting party.


----------



## Shadow11615 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am, and as my post earlier said (not clearly though) that I only saw this after the first day phase started. I indeed am a inspector, and I too went for JackPK and found indubitably amused. I don't suppose he's laughing at us? I'm inclined to believe Vp's third theory. I suggest that we have each person sniff a designated person and see if it changes from night to night, so we don't accidentally sniff the same person on the same night. As for my dog, it was the first image I posted.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2016)

Shadow11615 said:


> I am, and as my post earlier said (not clearly though) that I only saw this after the first day phase started. I indeed am a inspector, and I too went for JackPK and found indubitably amused. I don't suppose he's laughing at us? I'm inclined to believe Vp's third theory. I suggest that we have each person sniff a designated person and see if it changes from night to night, so we don't accidentally sniff the same person on the same night. As for my dog, it was the first image I posted.


It doesn't. Zapi and I targetted Eifie on different nights and got the same result, and several people targetted JackPK on the same night and also got the same result.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2016)

Spoiler: The quote in the previous message ought to count, but just in case...


----------



## M&F (Feb 12, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> 2. Every player is an inspector, though by inspecting a player they are unknowingly performing another action, such as healing, roleblocking, or killing. The mafia do not know they are mafia.


Nope. I don't have inspection powers, at least if my PM is to be trusted.

Normally, multiple inspectors in a bastard game means at least one of them isn't getting correct results... It doesn't seem as if different inspectors are getting different results out of the same people, though (JackPK doesn't really count there, but I thiiink there's at least one other player who's been inspected by different inspectors so far).

That said -- I haven't used my power so far, but for those of who are getting inspection results: do all of you have PMs saying you're inspectors, or do some of you have PMs that said something different but you're still getting sniffs out of people instead of what you were actually expecting? And for that matter, if any of you actually have the sniffing power explicit in your PM, is it your only power?



Spoiler: so much to think about...


----------



## Zapi (Feb 12, 2016)

My role PM pretty clearly states that I can sniff people's butts to inspect them (though I guess it doesn't explicitly refer to me as an inspect_or_).


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

Zapi said:


> My role PM pretty clearly states that I can sniff people's butts to inspect them (though I guess it doesn't explicitly refer to me as an inspect_or_).


Mine as well.







I really like the idea that VM had about our sniffing actually having secret side effects, haha. I wish I could suggest not sniffing anybody for a night, but that's just an incredibly boring use of time. :(


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2016)

i dont know whats going on in this game


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

Altissimo said:


> i dont know whats going on in this game


It's okay, just post puppies and everything will work itself out!


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2016)

Zapi said:


> My role PM pretty clearly states that I can sniff people's butts to inspect them (though I guess it doesn't explicitly refer to me as an inspect_or_).


Mine as well.

And given that the only one so far who's actively claimed that's _not_ their role is MF, I say the most logical thing to do is maintain the status quo and *lynch MF*?

Or not, if we don't want to lynch anybody at all today, but we might as well keep the game moving before it has a chance to stagnate.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2016)

I KEEP FORGETTING DARN IT


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

I didn't want to be the first to say it, but I have been wondering what MF would have claimed if he hadn't posted about not sniffing butts early on before it became clear that we all seemed to have that power. (on mobile half asleep here is the best I can do: &#55357;&#56374;)


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

haha that didn't work but it was a dog face emoji, please spare me


----------



## JackPK (Feb 12, 2016)

Just a quick note that even though it's time for the day to be up, I'm not going to be able to be online to tally night actions Saturday night (two days from now), so I'm extending the day phase another day since I'd rather have more discussion than have the game languish in the night phase unnecessarily.


----------



## M&F (Feb 12, 2016)

Well, can't say I'm surprised to be on the chopping block. I think I'll take it, though; my power isn't particularly useful, and besides, flipping innocent here and now would be a good way to prove that the game's gimmick isn't actually that all the innocents are buttsniffers (and, more importantly, _that the buttsniffers are not necessarily innocent_, and in fact there are very good chances at least one of them is scum, so mark my words here for future reference).

So, let's bring the guillotine down on ol' *MF*, eh?


----------



## Zapi (Feb 12, 2016)

Superbird said:


> And given that the only one so far who's actively claimed that's _not_ their role is MF


Actually, Altissimo has also claimed butt-sniffing isn't her role iirc! But I'm fine with lynching *Metallica Fanboy*.


----------



## Zapi (Feb 12, 2016)

forgot 2 dog


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Well, can't say I'm surprised to be on the chopping block. I think I'll take it, though; my power isn't particularly useful, and besides, flipping innocent here and now would be a good way to prove that the game's gimmick isn't actually that all the innocents are buttsniffers (and, more importantly, _that the buttsniffers are not necessarily innocent_, and in fact there are very good chances at least one of them is scum, so mark my words here for future reference).
> 
> So, let's bring the guillotine down on ol' *MF*, eh?


Well, I mean, if you do want to be helpful to the innocents, you could try telling us what your power is, right?

broken dog emoji:


----------



## M&F (Feb 12, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Well, I mean, if you do want to be helpful to the innocents, you could try telling us what your power is, right?
> 
> broken dog emoji:


Full disclosure doesn't always help the innocents. My power is easy to paint as a convenient mafia claim, so claiming it wouldn't change the poll much, and knowing it was once there also doesn't give the innocents much useful information at all; claiming now wouldn't do a lot more than let the mafia know exactly what they no longer have to worry about. (Just because my power isn't particularly useful doesn't mean it's necessarily useless, ultimately.)

(can't think of an appropriate dog picture for that, so I'll just c/p that thing which doesn't show up as a dog emoji in a laptop: )


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Full disclosure doesn't always help the innocents. My power is easy to paint as a convenient mafia claim, so claiming it wouldn't change the poll much, and knowing it was once there also doesn't give the innocents much useful information at all; claiming now wouldn't do a lot more than let the mafia know exactly what they no longer have to worry about. (Just because my power isn't particularly useful doesn't mean it's necessarily useless, ultimately.)
> 
> (can't think of an appropriate dog picture for that, so I'll just c/p that thing which doesn't show up as a dog emoji in a laptop: )


Haha, yeah, very funny. I'm pretty sure you know very well what bogus reasoning that is, so I'm getting a pretty bad feeling about this... I'm just gonna throw in a vote for our other non-butt-sniffer *Altissimo* in an attempt to balance things out.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2016)

Nooo1!!!1


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2016)

god why do neither of you have any actual thoughts


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2016)

1) i've been seriously focusing my energies on deciphering the other mafia game
2) i don't owe you a 2
3) i don't have any thoughts


----------



## JackPK (Feb 13, 2016)

*Metallica Fanboy is dead.
He was innocent.

Flora gets a warning for not posting during the day phase.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 15, 2016)

Everybody woke up again. Except somebody who wasn't sniffing things.







*Flora was modkilled.
She was innocent.

48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 15, 2016)

Boring... let's just go back to sleep... like Altissimo, who I found to still be sleepy...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2016)

I sniffed my own butt and didn't die, so I guess I'm not a secret killing role. I smell *quirky*.

There was still no mafia kill last night. What gives, Jack?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 15, 2016)

I guess maybe I should try sniffing my own butt tonight...

I don't want to post a puppy picture because nothing can top those puppies up there :'(


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2016)

I sniffed Zero Moment, because he hadn't been sniffed yet, and he smelled indubitably *Curious*.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2016)

ARGH I KEEP FORGETTING


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 15, 2016)

I sniffed Shadow, they smelled *elegant*.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, we can at least update the list.


JackPK - *amused*; sniffed by Eifie & Vipera Magnifica
Vipera Magnifica - *quirky*; sniffed by Eifie & Vipera Magnifica
Zero Moment - *curious*; sniffed by Superbird
Metallica Fanboy - *scrappy*; sniffed by Zapi
Flora - *fluffy*; sniffed by Vipera Magnifica
Altissimo - *sleepy*; sniffed by Superbird & Eifie
Zapi - *tiny*; sniffed by Zero Moment
Eifie - *resolute*; sniffed by Zapi & Superbird
Superbird - *enthusiastic*; sniffed by Zero Moment
Shadow11615 - *elegant*; sniffed by Zero Moment

I feel like we should do _something_, at least. But I set off a bandwagon yesterday and that didn't end well, so I'd rather not be the one to do that today.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 16, 2016)

I like the idea of us all sniffing ourselves to see if there's any truth to VM's idea about us all having secret powers that go along with our sniffing.






 (have I already used this)


----------



## Zapi (Feb 16, 2016)

I forgot to send in a night action last night, so I have no sniff results to report. : ( But! I, too, like the idea of everyone sniffing ourselves tonight. 







Also, has anyone specifically abstained from using their night action yet? As in actually sent Jack a PM saying you choose not to use your night action, instead of just forgetting/not sending anything at all? If not, I wonder if that would have any secret effects.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 16, 2016)

Zapi said:


> Also, has anyone specifically abstained from using their night action yet? As in actually sent Jack a PM saying you choose not to use your night action, instead of just forgetting/not sending anything at all? If not, I wonder if that would have any secret effects.


I'll do that tonight, since I've already sniffed myself. I will laugh quite hard if all the mafia _were_ actually secret mafia and end up killing themselves tonight. Though with the way things have been going, if there were secret mafia they would have killed _someone_ by now, so I think that's pretty unlikely.



Spoiler: some kind of noodle dog?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 16, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'll do that tonight, since I've already sniffed myself. I will laugh quite hard if all the mafia _were_ actually secret mafia and end up killing themselves tonight. Though with the way things have been going, if there were secret mafia they would have killed _someone_ by now, so I think that's pretty unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some kind of noodle dog?


Yeah, especially since we know who everyone's targeted, and if people think they're innocent they don't really have a reason to lie. I can't actually be bothered to look at the target lists, but I doubt it'll leave much of a possibility of people's sniffing powers secretly being killing powers. Might as well try, though.






 dog?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 16, 2016)

oh wow sorry that was big :(


----------



## Shadow11615 (Feb 17, 2016)

All I did was smell Flora (so useful). And All I got was fluffy. And I'm elegant? Nice.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 17, 2016)

Shadow11615 said:


> All I did was smell Flora (so useful). And All I got was fluffy. And I'm elegant? Nice.


Which night was that?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 17, 2016)

Nobody said much.

*Altissimo gets a warning for not posting during the day phase.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 18, 2016)

*JackPK gets a warning for not posting a puppy picture without an excuse.*

(my excuse: mobile)


----------



## JackPK (Feb 20, 2016)

Nothing happened.

*Nobody died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 20, 2016)

Spoiler: gif












I have confirmed that I am indubitably resolute, and also I give up. Jack tell us the answer, I'm bored >:(


----------



## Autumn (Feb 20, 2016)

can we please hide-tag our dog pictures its annoying to have them all load and make me lose my place

also i guess thers no mafia!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 20, 2016)

Does the game end when we come to the consensus that it was just a puppy party this whole time?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 20, 2016)

I sniffled myself and got curious.





This puppy party is possibly palative.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 21, 2016)

Spoiler











I likewise sniffed myself. I'm still *Enthusiastic*.

...ok literally what do we actually do


----------



## Eifie (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, if other dogs won't die during the night, we'll just have to kill them during the day! I volunteer that loser *Eifie*! Bulldogs are gross!



Spoiler: dog












(idk man...)


----------



## Zapi (Feb 21, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Bulldogs are gross!


Hey, bulldogs are great! : ( Just look at this pup:



Spoiler: huge image











(I, too, inspected myself and got "tiny". VM, I'm guessing nothing came out of abstaining from using your night action?)

And if we lynch anyone, my vote goes to *Shadow11615*. I have a Hunch about them that won't go away, and although at this point I'm inclined to believe that this game _is_ just a puppy-posting-party, if anyone's actually mafia I feel like it's them


----------



## Superbird (Feb 21, 2016)

Zapi said:


> Hey, bulldogs are great! : ( Just look at this pup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[hide=Apparently you actually have to write something here for hide tags to work.]

	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm willing to jump on this bandwagon. *Shadow11615*.


----------



## Shadow11615 (Feb 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Pic











I sniffed me, elegant, I tried to sniff MF, but it isn't allowed. Oh, and I'm the target of a bandwagon. Ok. I'll vote later.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 22, 2016)

Frankly, I suspect that there aren't any mafia and JackPK just wants us to kill each other for no reason. I propose we move to lynch *JackPK* to see if that has any effect on the game.



Spoiler: dog











Also, unsurprisingly, nothing happened when I abstained from using my action.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 22, 2016)

we did that the first day, though! on mobile, etc.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 23, 2016)

_Vote count: 2 for Shadow11615, 1 for JackPK_



Spoiler: tbh i'm just getting all these death images by google searching "(breed) play dead"












*Shadow11615 is dead.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 26, 2016)

Everybody woke up again. Except somebody who... *dramatic music* _didn't_.







*Zapi was modkilled.
He was innocent.

24 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried to blow up Superbird last night, but somehow my doggy instincts took over and I ended up sniffing his butt instead... bummer. ... Literally.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2016)

I sniffed Flora last night to see what would happen. She was *filled with the stench of death*.



Spoiler: sp00ky












Maybe we could call a vote to end the game or something? We've already sniffed everyone at least once, and tried to lynch the GM, and there's no Mafia in sight, so I don't know what else we'd do.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 26, 2016)

And plus, I tried sniffing Butterfree last night (the one remaining possibility, someone who's not even in the game) and she was indubitably *not a dog*.







Yeah, I'm out of ideas. *Vote for unconditional Town win?*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 26, 2016)

*mafia win*, yeah!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2016)

*Alien Win* gogogo


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 26, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders win* please



Spoiler: woof


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2016)

So uh, yeah, to be as clear as possible while still leaving an avenue open to continue if y'all want to: The innocents do have a secret win condition that none of you were informed of in your PMs. You haven't met this win condition yet. It's something that can be achieved by normal mafia gameplay (i.e. not weird shit like lynching the GM or sniffing non-players). Mostly I was expecting you to stumble upon it accidentally eventually, but you haven't yet.

*I'll consider this the end of the day phase*, so no lynch today (and, before I forget, _Altissimo is warned for not posting during the day phase_). But as a quick intermediary phase between the day and night, please post here to let me know: *do you still want to keep playing, or are you not having fun anymore and want to end the game?*

I'll give it at least 24 hours, or until everybody still living has chimed in, and then I'll either proceed to the night phase or end the game, depending on what the majority of y'all say.



Spoiler: large image


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 28, 2016)

I say we play one more day. If we still don't have anything to go on, we can end it there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2016)

JackPK said:


> The innocents do have a secret win condition that none of you were informed of in your PMs. You haven't met this win condition yet. It's something that can be achieved by normal mafia gameplay.


What is it, something like saying "dog" ten times?

dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog

puppy puppy puppy puppy puppy puppy puppy puppy puppy puppy

bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark

woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof

do we win yet?

sure let's keep this going, but you're going to have to start giving us more hints, Jack.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 28, 2016)

a) hasn't Altissimo already gotten a warning

b) I have zero ideas, so yeah, I think we'll need a hint if we're to keep going.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 28, 2016)

i am the hint


----------



## Superbird (Feb 28, 2016)

idek tbh


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay, on with the night phase, then!

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll give you a hint: Depending on what you decide to do, the town could reach an unambiguous win _or_ an unambiguous loss _today_. Or you might have to keep playing. Depends on what you do!

(Again, think normal mafia gameplay: no weird stuff like lynching me or voting to end the game without a lynch.)

*No one died.
48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 2, 2016)

I sniffed ZM, because I think he's the last person alive who I haven't sniffed! He's curious, in case you'd forgotten.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Okay, I'm just out of ideas. How about everyone say what breed they are, and we go from there?

I'm a beagle.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2016)

Black Lab. Sniffed Eifie for resolute.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 2, 2016)

Bulldog!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 2, 2016)

Dalmatian

I sent in the action to "sniff the Mafia" and got the result "you can't smell a whiff of Mafia anywhere"

So what do we do now? Have we tried abstaining yet?


----------



## JackPK (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, it's been 48 hours, so here we go.

_Altissimo failed to speak during the day phase for two days in a row._

*Altissimo was modkilled.
She was self-aligned.*

*The town wins!*

The remaining dogs start howling a victorious melody over Altissimo's body, which remained sleeping in bed where she had stayed for so many day phases.







It was a mysterious and often uneventful game, but in the end, the town learned that, after all, sometimes it's OK to...

*let sleeping dogs lie.*







*The end!*









This game lends itself more to a Q&A format rather than posting role PMs and night actions, so here you go:

*Q: Was the whole point of this game just to have people post dog pics and then end in a pun?*

A: Yes.

*Q: What was Altissimo's role?*

A: Alien variant whose activation depends on her posting patterns rather than getting attacked. I'll just copy-paste her role PM:



Spoiler: Role PM



You are a *Shiba Inu*.





You are *self-aligned*.

You are an alien-like role. You have two modes, activated and deactivated, but unlike a typical alien role, you can switch back and forth between the two under certain conditions.

You are a watchful dog who always stays up late. Therefore, during the night, you are always awake (deactivated). You are vulnerable to kills while in this state.







But because you stay up so late, you’re really tired during the day. In fact, when the day phase begins, you always shift into your asleep (activated) mode.

If you post in the thread while asleep, this represents you choosing to wake up and return to your deactivated mode. Once in deactivated mode, you may not return to activated mode until the beginning of the next day phase.

There is no way for you to post in-thread without waking up and deactivating yourself. Even if you don’t deactivate yourself, you will return to deactivated mode when the night phase begins.







If someone tries to kill you when you’re asleep (activated), that really pisses you off, and you take it out on everybody else, killing them all. This is your only win condition.

(The rule about speaking during the day phase still applies to you, but note that I changed it from my previous mafia games — now you are only penalized if you don’t speak two days _in a row_.)



*Q: What was MF's role?*

A: Vigilante. I was trying to make it slightly easier for the town by giving them a way to get rid of the alien without the activated/deactivated dance.

*Q: What was up with sniffing?*

A: Everybody else's power was to sniff someone else. Every player was assigned an adjective at the beginning of the game based on a quality I felt was exemplified by the dog photo in their role PM. Sniffing essentially didn't do anything except encourage people to feel like they were participating and increase the amount of dog flavor.

*Q: Am I ever going to do anything half as bastardish as this again?*

A: Fuck no.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 4, 2016)

...


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2016)

kek


----------



## Autumn (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah see this is why you don't give me a speaking restriction and a role that revolves around NOT SPEAKING.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 4, 2016)

lol omg this is great


----------

